# Tivo Series 2 540 with $6.95 monthly sub + 200 GB HD



## darkcyber (Mar 17, 2005)

I was going to put this on ebay, but wanted to try here first and cut out all the extra ebay fees.

I have a used Tivo Series 2 540 unit in working condition with a 200 GB hard drive installed, which gives you around 224 hours of record time.

This unit has the $6.95 a month subscription and my subscription is current. This unit comes with the original 40 GB hard drive (and can easily be installed back into the unit), remote control, IR cable, power cord, and Linksys usb ethernet connector.

This unit also has the modified prom in it. I have switched to a different TV provider and have several DVR's with them and no longer use this Tivo unit.
I have been paying the subscription on it for about a year now without really using it and I am tired of wasting money and that is the reason I am selling it.

Price $100.00 + s/h and ships from Alabama.

If interested send me PM.


----------



## darkcyber (Mar 17, 2005)

If interested post a reply in here and then PM me 

When you post in here, then I will get an email notification.


----------



## darkcyber (Mar 17, 2005)

If interested in the unit you can PM an offer. I am going to cancel the service on this unit by this Friday. So, if anyone is interested and wants it with the $6.95 sub, need to let me know.


----------

